# greetings from south coast, MA



## SteelHorse (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome. I look forward to hearing about your adventure.


----------



## archiater (Mar 17, 2010)

Hiya
two hives are always better for learning than one.


----------



## bnh (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome! You are going to love it!


----------



## northendgirl (Apr 9, 2010)

I strongly considered two hives. I do have an extra deep I hope to configure into a swarm trap in case one of the neighboring colonies decide to swarm.


----------



## katers (Apr 7, 2010)

I just started with 2 hives and I'm really glad I did. I started them on the same day with pretty much identical equipment 20 feet apart and they are acting quite differently. One hive does everything just like the books say and the other is a burr comb extravaganza. Also, my interference has caused the burr hive to take less sugar (I assume). I leave the well behaved hive alone since they have a handle on things.


Plus if your are as excited about keeping bees as I am one hive won't be enough to contain you. See if you can get another package you won't be sorry. I'm actually getting more packages in a few weeks. I guess I'm addicted.


----------

